# Common-Sense Brain Fog Strategies



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

From ImmuneSupport.com's "Tip Of The Day"


> quote:Here are some common-sense pointers that can help you clear the brain fog of CFS and FM: 1. Repeat yourself. Repeat things to yourself over and over again. Repetition will keep thoughts fresh in your mind. 2. Write it down. Whether you write in a calendar, in a notebook or on sticky notes, if you're afraid you won't remember something, putting pen to paper can help. 3. Pick your best time. If there is something you need to do that requires concentration and memory, such as balancing your checkbook or following a recipe, pick your best time to do it. Many people with fibromyalgia say they perform best early in the day. 4. Get treated. Depression, pain and sleep deprivation can influence your ability to concentrate and remember. Getting your medical problems treated may indirectly help your memory. 5. Engage yourself. Reading a book, seeing a play, or working a complex crossword or jigsaw puzzle can stimulate your brain and your memory. 6. Stay active. Physical activity, in moderation, can increase your energy and help lift your fibro fog. Speak to your doctor or physical therapist about an exercise program that is right for you. 7. Explain yourself. Explain your memory difficulties to family members and close friends. Memory problems often result from stress. Getting a little understanding from the ones you love may help. 8. Keep it quiet. A radio blasting from the next room, a TV competing for your attention, or background conversation can distract your attention from the task at hand. If possible, move to a quiet place and minimize distractions when you are trying to remember. 9. Go slowly. Sometimes memory problems can result from trying to do too much in too short a period of time. Break up tasks, and don't take on more than you can handle at once. Stress and fatigue will only make the situation worse.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I do the first two all the time. #8 can be really a problem. I find I am so much more easily distracted than I used to be. #s 3 and 9 usually are the ones that trip me up too. I try and do #5 too, but if the fog is there and starts, it's all over. Don't give me a math problem when I'm in the fog.Those are good tips. Thanks Mrs. M.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks MrsM for the info. Good suggestions!#2 is my lifesaver. I try to do this most of the time.#3 need to practice this one more often. I can never get my cheque book to balance and I've made some weird tasting dishes. Sometimes I start things too late in the day (my low time) and then my brain doesn't want to work. #8 use to really bother me. If I was having a bad fm day I couldn't stand any noise at all. I'm a bit better now, but I find noise still bothers me.And like Moulage, don't give me a math question at the best of times, but definitely not when I'm fogging. That's why the good Lord made calculators


----------



## BeltaneFires79 (Aug 8, 2003)

Wonderful suggestions! The only problem I really have with the fog is when I'm in school. I just can't concentrate, and unfortunately, picking the best time of day to do so isn't really an option. I do try and write down as much as possible to help me remember things, though. Thanks again for the info!!


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Do any here get the brainfog/drugged feeling after eating?Joann


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Are you eating alot of breads or starchy carbs or sugary carbs with your meals? That can cause a problem with that tired/sluggish feeling.Eating some protein and good veggies is the best route to take. Have a piece of fruit in between a meal, but not with a meal. Try not to eat bread, rolls, or crackers with protein. It's not digested as well when eaten together.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Feisty, quote:Are you eating alot of breads or starchy carbs or sugary carbs with your meals? That can cause a problem with that tired/sluggish feeling. Yes you are 100% correct about bread and floury foods. They do a number on me. but I have had symptoms with a slice of toast all by itself. Fruits, like an apple or banana give me cramps and just sit in my stomache. It is so hard to eat enough food when not tolerating red meat, bread, etc I wind up eating soup and eggs most of the time. I brought this up here because it started with CFS. There have been long periods of no symptoms and then it returns. Joann


----------

